# Computer Numerical Control operation and programming



## aziz266 (8 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم.......
هل يوجد هذا الكتاب عند أحد
Computer Numerical Control operation and programming 3rd Edition
مع وافر الشكر والتقدير


----------



## enmfg (11 يوليو 2007)

http://prodeng.pr.funpic.de.books.html


----------



## مهند المالكي (22 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يخليكم ارجو ان تنقذوني عاوز تقرير حول CNC part programming


----------



## h2foo3 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

وانا كمان محتاج هذا الكتاب برجاء المساعده


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------

